# How to remove developer stain on bath tub



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a few brown stains on my bath tub from developer getting on it. Ive tried normal bath tub cleaners and they have not worked. Any ideas on how to remove them? Unfortunately its an apartment so I really need to try and remove it if possible.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 4, 2016)

B&H photo has a Photographers Stain remover. I think it is for clothes, but might work on the tub.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 4, 2016)

CLR would be my first recommendation.


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 4, 2016)

a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser does wonders on things that just shouldn't come off.... took Sharpie off of a painted wall without removing the paint for me.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

Did you try h2o2 yet. Fiberglass or porcelain?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 4, 2016)

Im honestly not sure if its fiberglass or porcelain. With it being an apartment, I would assume fiberglass since it would be cheaper. It seems like the stain is "deep" into it. Like the surface is almost porous

I tried a little Clorox bleach toilet bowl cleaner on a small area and it didn't seem to do anything.

awful photo of it but maybe itll help:


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

Toilet bowl cleaner straight on spot should do it. Let it sit for a few minutes, rinse.Then you will have a real clean spot which will require you to do the rest.


----------



## timor (Apr 4, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Toilet bowl cleaner straight on spot should do it. Let it sit for a few minutes, rinse.Then you will have a real clean spot which will require you to do the rest.


This might be effective. Is the stain on the bottom ? Or on the wall of bathtub ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

timor said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Toilet bowl cleaner straight on spot should do it. Let it sit for a few minutes, rinse.Then you will have a real clean spot which will require you to do the rest.
> ...


Doesn't matter, toilet bowl cleaner is always effective in a tub. I mix it in a little water, put it back in a trigger spray bottle, put on a respirator, spray, let sit, rinse, and go take out of focus pictures.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Apr 4, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


Depends. Bowl cleaner is basically HCl. Some finishes might be vulnerable to etching. Ammonia  might be also effective and taking, that stain is a product of metol oxidation, which is an organic compound, coffie stain remover might be also successful, albait it works very slowly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

timor said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



Let him try bowl cleaner... he should have it.  The Works. You are going to have him developing in clorox before we know it.... easy bullets.


----------



## limr (Apr 4, 2016)

Make a paste out of baking soda and white vinegar. Let it sit on the stain for a while, then scrub at it using some good old-fashioned elbow grease.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

My tub in the basement shows no signs of it. Must be my peeing in the tub has some benefit. Add that to the wife is mad at me " angry wife flash card response file".


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2016)

Camouflage Paint made with Fusion for Plastic® Technology -  | Krylov
Or
ColorMaster™ Paint + Primer | Krylon®


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Ill try some things this evening and hopefully itll work.


----------

